
“Spam King,” who defied nearly $1B in default judgments, sentenced to 2.5 years - jackgavigan
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/spam-king-who-defied-nearly-1b-in-default-judgments-sentenced-to-2-5-years/
======
danudey
I used to work for the "original" spam king[0] at 2K Services in Montreal.
Didn't realize how shady he was, friend of mine got me a job there. I got
fired while on vacation because the office admin overheard me saying that, at
some point in the future, I'd like to do something different than programming.

(The something different I ended up doing: systems administration.)

I was only an employee for six weeks, but I (and my friend who worked there)
got a fair number of ridiculous stories. I lamented the day I took that job
off my resume and no longer had a great answer to the question "and why did
you leave that position so quickly?"

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Kuvayev](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Kuvayev)

------
pavel_lishin
How does a $1B default judgement work when it's clear that a person does not
have the money and will likely not be able to earn it even over their
lifetime?

~~~
coralreef
Bankruptcy?

~~~
sebtoast
That's what Adam Guerbuez did I believe.

